# NAMM 2018 Who's going? Rumors, etc.



## Nmargiotta (Dec 11, 2017)

I figured I'd get this going as its a little over 1 month away.. Are you going? It will be their largest show on record (with the newly completed convention hall additions) I'm excited AES is now working together with NAMM as well. Any news on rumors, upcoming library releases, other studio gear releases, etc. ?


----------



## fido94 (Jan 7, 2018)

Maybe we will see Storm Choir 3 released during NAMM?


----------



## chillbot (Jan 7, 2018)

I heard a rumor @Lawson. might be there.


----------



## Nmargiotta (Jan 7, 2018)

Could very well happen over NAMM, I know some received the SC3 teaser email last month. I hoping for some fun at Spitfire, as well as OT booths. I wish more Libraries were present. It always killed me that EW never showed face (except last years colab at fishman for the Midi guitar demos)


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 7, 2018)

were saving for spring vacation, after this winter we will need it but have fun yall.


----------



## Nmargiotta (Jan 7, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> were saving for spring vacation, after this winter we will need it but have fun yall.


Im hoping we can give some true southern california sunshine to all those visiting, last year was such a let down with the heavy rain, it was like the one weekend out of the year we had rain


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 7, 2018)

yah, but us east coasters got a laugh out of people that can't drive in the rain 



Nmargiotta said:


> Im hoping we can give some true southern california sunshine to all those visiting, last year was such a let down with the heavy rain, it was like the one weekend out of the year we had rain


----------



## chillbot (Jan 7, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> yah, but us east coasters got a laugh out of people that can't drive in the rain


Hey man I grew up in MN I know how to drive in the rain and the snow. But LA rain is different... 11 month's worth of built-up oil and who knows what on the roads that all of a sudden becomes crazy slick. Added to a ton of cars that have no treads because they've never needed them. The worst are the idiots that think it's nothing and still go 80+ flying down the freeway. We have SO MANY accidents every time it rains it is just maddening. All avoidable (in my opinion).


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 7, 2018)

And we don't have a good infrastructure for rain, so when it rains, it often floods. 

At least the upcoming system should wash some of that built up oil off the roads, leaving them less slick for NAMM. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## jamwerks (Jan 7, 2018)

Maybe Avid will show an Artist series replacement!


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 8, 2018)

I am going on the Friday.


----------



## vmishka (Jan 8, 2018)

I will be at NAMM Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Nmargiotta (Jan 8, 2018)

jamwerks said:


> Maybe Avid will show an Artist series replacement!



I love my Avid artist mixes but an update would be more then welcomed, especially if they open up the eucon protocol for midi cc data! The other option id love to see would be some kind of color identifiers for each fader. The s3 has it but it isn’t quite what it could be, the s6 (obviously) knocks it out of the park. Upragid the scribble strip to OLED would be incredible, or adding a multicolor led at the top/bottom of each channel.


----------



## arielblacksmith (Jan 11, 2018)

il be there, probably the 3 days


----------



## reutunes (Jan 11, 2018)

I'll be there, Thursday and Friday for sure. Maybe the weekend too.


----------



## wbacer (Jan 11, 2018)

Hopefully VSL will give us a sneak peek at their new player for Synchron Strings.


----------



## Nmargiotta (Jan 11, 2018)

That would be nice! Im curious what those who aren’t attending would be interested in seeing. I’d like to put together some short videos from some of the vi developers there as well as vi related hardware. 

I’ll for sure be over at VSL looking to see more about the new player. If there’s a demo I’ll share here over the weekend


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jan 24, 2018)

Anyone have the number for the spitfire booth? The NAMM app for iphone doesn't have them listed. Hopefully they will be attending this year!


----------



## The Darris (Jan 24, 2018)

JT3_Jon said:


> Anyone have the number for the spitfire booth? The NAMM app for iphone doesn't have them listed. Hopefully they will be attending this year!


Spitfire is not exhibiting this year. However, they are visiting from what their team told me so I'm sure they may pop up in a video or two.


----------



## wbacer (Jan 24, 2018)

JT3_Jon said:


> Anyone have the number for the spitfire booth? The NAMM app for iphone doesn't have them listed. Hopefully they will be attending this year!


Spitfire is not going to have a booth this year. I contacted their online chat and they confirmed that although some of the team is going to attend, no booth. :-(


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jan 24, 2018)

Thats a shame. They were a highlight of NAMM for me last year and I was looking forward to trying some of their newer libs in person. :(


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 24, 2018)

Spectrasonics will be there. Eric looks great btw!


----------



## Nmargiotta (Jan 24, 2018)

JT3_Jon said:


> Thats a shame. They were a highlight of NAMM for me last year and I was looking forward to trying some of their newer libs in person. :(



I double your sentiment, they had such a presence last year! I hoping they will exhibit 2019. @christianhenson


----------



## tmhuud (Jan 24, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Eric looks great btw!



Doesn’t he!


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jan 25, 2018)

Nmargiotta said:


> I double your sentiment, they had such a presence last year! I hoping they will exhibit 2019. @christianhenson



I'm guessing because they switched to the "direct sales" model they will no longer be exhibiting at NAMM, so its doubtful.


----------

